# ¿te has enterado de lo de... Have you heard about



## msimpson801

I have seen the following sentences in various dictionaries. I know that - to hear about = enterarse de algo

My question is this, when do I have to use - de lo de - rather than just - de -

¿te has enterado de lo de Marta?
have you heard about Mmarta?

¿te has enterado de lo del terremeto en Japan?
have you heard about the earthquake in Japan?

¿te has enterado de lo del accidente?
have you heard about the accident

¿te has enterado de lo occurrido?
have you heard about what happened

¿te has enterado de las últimas noticias? (*not - te has enterado de lo de las últimas noticias?, why?)
have you heard about the latest news

¿te has enterado de lo del concierto?
have you heard about the concert

me he enterado de que tienes un nuevo trabajo (*not - me he enterado de lo de que tiene un nuevo trabajo?, why?)
I've heard you have a new job

what does - de lo de - mean? I can't make a literal translation of the phrase


----------



## micafe

"De" is part of the verb "enterarse".

"lo de" here means "about".


----------



## msimpson801

¿Cómo te has enterado de la celebración de la año nuevo?
How did you hear about the new year party?

Another one I have found online. I can not seem to see the pattern between when to use only -de- and when to use -de lo de-


----------



## msimpson801

¿te has enterado de la buena noticia?

does this mean - have you heard the good news?

¿te has enterado de lo de buena noticia?

and does this mean - have you heard about the good news?


----------



## micafe

That term means something like "what happened to..." 

"¿Supiste lo de María?

Notice there's no "de" here because "saber" doesn't require it". "enterarse" does". 

Then you could translate this sentence as "Did you find out/heard what happened to María?"

"Lo" is replacing what happened" - "de" is related to the person the thing happened to, as if this person 'owned' the thing"

This is not easy to explain. 



> ¿te has enterado de la buena noticia?
> 
> does this mean - have you heard the good news?
> 
> ¿te has enterado de lo de *la* buena noticia?
> 
> and does this mean - have you heard about the good news?



Yes, it's like saying "have your heard what happened to the good news"?. Of course with this example it sounds kind of awkward, but that's the idea. I hope you get it. Maybe it ended out not being as *good news* as they thought.


----------



## msimpson801

I've found a few example usages of "lo de" , but I can't find of a good way to translate it into to English for it to make sense to me.

Siento lo de ayer

Lo de ayer me hace reir

Dicen que lo de Clinton fue un error

Lo de Messi le molestó a Heidi. 

Lo de que las niñas japonesas se perdieron no era una mentira

Lo de su hermano, me preocupa mucho

I've searched the internet but the best translation that I can find for "lo de"  is the "matter concerning" "that business" "that stuff about"


----------



## msimpson801

I would like to see the logic of it, but I am more concerned of seeing the pattern, when can I remove "de lo" and when is it necesarry

me he enterado de lo de ayer
me he enterado de ayer
I heard about yesterday . Which is correct?

me he enterado de lo de la fiesta
me he enterado de la fiesta
I heard about the party

me he enterado de lo de que ha comprado un nuevo coche
me he enterado de que ha comprado un nuevo coche
I have heard that he has bought a new car

me he enterado de lo de que murió
me he enterado de lo que murió
I have heard that he died

me he enterado de lo de eso en las noticias
me he enterado de eso en las noticias
I have heard about that  in the news


----------



## micafe

Most of those sentences can be said with *"what happened"* sometimes with "to", sometimes with "about" and sometimes without a preposition. I'm sorry, this is as far as I can go..

WR made me lose all I had done.. Grrrr because I had used too many smilies or whatever... 

me he enterado de lo de ayer - *correct*
me he enterado de ayer -* incorrect*
I heard about yesterday . Which is correct?

me he enterado de lo de la fiesta - *correct*
me he enterado de la fiesta - *correct*
I heard about the party
*These two sentences are correct but they don't mean the same thing. The first one is talking about something that happened in the party, the second one is talking just about the party. *

me he enterado de lo de que ha comprado un nuevo coche - *incorrect*
me he enterado de que ha comprado un nuevo coche - *correct*
I have heard that he has bought a new car

me he enterado de lo de que murió -* incorrect*
me he enterado de lo que murió -* incorrect*
I have heard that he died
*The correct sentence here is "me he enterado de que murió". No "lo que" is used. *

me he enterado de lo de eso en las noticias - *incorrect*
me he enterado de eso en las noticias -* correct*
I have heard about that  in the news


----------



## msimpson801

Thanks a million, I think I get it.Correct me if I'm wrong 

me he enterado de lo de la fiesta - I heard about what happened at the party
me he enterado de la fiesta -  I heard about the party

¿te has enterado de la boda de Ana? Have you heard about Ana's wedding(are you aware of it) .
¿he has enterado de lo de la boda de Ana? Have you heard about  happened at Ana's wedding 

¿te has enterado de Irak? Have you heard about Iraq (are you aware of Iraq,it's that big country beside Iran)
¿he has enterado de lo de Irak? Have you heard about Iraq (are you aware of the latest news about Iraq)


----------



## msimpson801

Oh and thanks for your help, I always forget to say thank you.


----------



## micafe

msimpson801 said:


> Oh and thanks for your help, I always forget to say thank you.



You're welcome and you got it right!!


----------



## juan2937

MiCafe : I think that : *Me he enterado de lo que murió *is correct, here he has  heard about the cause of its death.
*Me he enterado de que murió*= here I just heard  about its decease.


----------



## JennyTW

juan2937 said:


> MiCafe : I think that : *Me he enterado de lo que murió *is correct, here he has  heard about the cause of its death.
> *Me he enterado de que murió*= here I just heard  about its decease.



Juan, you're totally right. That sentence is correct with the meaning you give. Just a couple of things. When you use "its", is it because you're thinking of an animal that's died? When I hear the sentence I think of "he" or "she". Also, I've only really heard "the deceased" meaning "el difunto", but never in the way you've used it.


----------



## juan2937

Well, I use it as a general person NOT a particular one. Is it right or I have to use his or her instead?


----------



## micafe

juan2937 said:


> MiCafe : I think that : *Me he enterado de lo que murió *is correct, here he has  heard about the cause of its death.
> *Me he enterado de que murió*= here I just heard  about its decease.



*"Me he enterado de lo que murió*" = frase muy traída de los cabellos. 

Lo natural sería decir *"Me he enterado de qué murió", *diferente a la frase* "me he enterado de que murió"*


----------



## juan2937

Bueno, yo la escucho bastante, y me parece *normal*.
Me he enterado de lo buena persona  que es tu amigo
Me he enterado de lo que hace tu amiga
Me he enterado de lo que pasó en casa de tus padres
Me he enterado de lo que le pasó a tu novio, etc, etc,.

Me he enterado de que murió tu hermano ( simplemente registra la muerte del hermano) sin acento, qué con acento es la pregunta normal de la causa. Ambas son correctas.


----------



## micafe

juan2937 said:


> Bueno, yo la escucho bastante, y me parece *normal*.
> Me he enterado de lo buena persona  que es tu amigo
> Me he enterado de lo que hace tu amiga
> Me he enterado de lo que pasó en casa de tus padres
> Me he enterado de lo que le pasó a tu novio, etc, etc,.
> 
> Me he enterado de que murió tu hermano ( simplemente registra la muerte del hermano) sin acento, qué con acento es la pregunta normal de la causa. Ambas son correctas.



Yo estaba hablando solamente de la frase *"Me he enterado de lo que murió*".


----------



## JennyTW

juan2937 said:


> Well, I use it as a general person NOT a particular one. Is it right or I have to use his or her instead?



No, you can't use "its" to refer to a general person. You have to use "his" or "her". It's also quite common to use "they/their" for a singular general person without specifying their sex.  (See what I mean?!)


----------



## juan2937

JennyTW said:


> No, you can't use "its" to refer to a general person. You have to use "his" or "her". It's also quite common to use "they/their" for a singular general person without specifying their sex.  (See what I mean?!)



Sure and thank you!. I have read this : I don't have Mary's phone number; but my friend Joe gave me its number.


----------



## JennyTW

Well, I don't know where you read it but it's certainly not correct.


----------



## juan2937

JennyTW said:


> Well, I don't know where you read it but it's certainly not correct.



Thanks a lot! for your sharp answer.


----------



## inib

juan2937 said:


> Sure and thank you!. I have read this : I don't have Mary's phone number; but my friend Joe gave me its number.


We're going off topic here, but I don't know who could even imagine that we are talking about *unspecified* gender. Presuming that we all know that "Mary" is  traditionally a girl's name and Joe is a lad.....


----------



## fernanduz

"Me he enterado de lo que murió" = frase muy traída de los cabellos.
Está mal dicho, realmente. La expresión no podría emerger ni siquiera de los pelos.


----------



## juan2937

inib said:


> We're going off topic here, but I don't know who could even imagine that we are talking about *unspecified* gender. Presuming that we all know that "Mary" is  traditionally a girl's name and Joe is a lad.....



Your presuming is correct.!


----------



## juan2937

fernanduz said:


> "Me he enterado de lo que murió" = frase muy traída de los cabellos.
> Está mal dicho, realmente. La expresión no podría emerger ni siquiera de los pelos.



Me gustaría saber el  porqué está mal dicha, gracias,


----------



## _SantiWR_

msimpson801 said:


> I have seen the following sentences in various dictionaries. I know that - to hear about = enterarse de algo
> 
> My question is this, when do I have to use - de lo de - rather than just - de -
> 
> ¿te has enterado de lo de Marta?
> have you heard about Mmarta?
> 
> ¿te has enterado de lo del terremeto en Japan?
> have you heard about the earthquake in Japan?
> 
> ¿te has enterado de lo del accidente?
> have you heard about the accident
> 
> ¿te has enterado de lo occurrido?
> have you heard about what happened
> 
> ¿te has enterado de las últimas noticias? (*not - te has enterado de lo de las últimas noticias?, why?)
> have you heard about the latest news
> 
> ¿te has enterado de lo del concierto?
> have you heard about the concert
> 
> me he enterado de que tienes un nuevo trabajo (*not - me he enterado de lo de que tiene un nuevo trabajo?, why?)
> I've heard you have a new job
> 
> what does - de lo de - mean? I can't make a literal translation of the phrase



lo de X = that thing about X (that you may not know). 

In that vein, you could say:

_Me he enterado de lo de que tienes un nuevo trabajo.
¿Te has enterado de lo de las últimas noticias?_

Regards.


----------



## JennyTW

In that vain, you could say:

It should be "in that VEIN". 
Saludos


----------



## micafe

_SantiWR_ said:


> _Me he enterado de lo de que tienes un nuevo trabajo.
> _.



¿Do you really say that? ¿when?


----------



## fernanduz

Podría ser, juan2937:
Me enteré de lo que vivió/viajó/luchó... No suenan mal. 
Pero:
Me enteré de 'lo' que murió. Sobra 'lo', claramente. Parece un chiste negro.


----------



## juan2937

fernanduz said:


> Podría ser, juan2937:
> Me enteré de lo que vivió/viajó/luchó... No suenan mal.
> Pero:
> Me enteré de 'lo' que murió. Sobra 'lo', claramente. Parece un chiste negro.



Una cosa es : me enteré de qué murió y otra muy distinta en la sintaxis : me enteré de lo que murió tu padre, me enteré de lo que le sucedió a tu sobrina.


----------

